# New catfish gear



## LeeWoolery

Here's some new catfish gear I picked up over the winter:

-8 foot flow-through keep sack that attaches to bank stick and allows fish to recover before releasing:









-Lindy Little Joe 15 gallon Bait Tamer:









-Unhooking mat so catfish and carp don't get their bellies scratched on rocks or lose too much slime while taking out hook and photographing:










Heavy-duty weigh sling for weighing then quick release:









...doing my best to practice catfish and carp conservation in 2013...unless they're bait size...

Catch, photograph and release.


----------



## dinkbuster1

i like the yellow bait tamer, how much and where did you get it? seen something similar at Gander a couple years ago, but it was only about the size of a minnow bucket. need something that holds 2-4 dozen 6-12inch or bigger baits.


----------



## leupy

I don't understand the 8" keep sack? What is it for and how do you use it?


----------



## LeeWoolery

I ordered that yellow Bait Tamer directly from Lindy Tackle's website. It was $40.00 and is 3 times the size of the smaller one.


----------



## LeeWoolery

leupy said:


> I don't understand the 8" keep sack? What is it for and how do you use it?


Leupy:

The keep sack is 8 foot long and 16 " square...you can put your large catfish in there to recuperate or photograph in the morning after a night of trophy fishing...it keeps them alive. 

I'm hoping to tangle with some flatheads this season that won't even fit in that keep net.


----------



## Flathead King 06

LeeWoolery said:


> I ordered that yellow Bait Tamer directly from Lindy Tackle's website. It was $40.00 and is 3 times the size of the smaller one.


If you don't mind, what are the dimensions on that bad boy. When I think 15 gal, I'm thinking way bigger than a 5 gal plastic bucket... I dont want to tote around a duffle bag full of bait.


----------



## M.Magis

I&#8217;ll be interested in how the weigh sling holds up. I&#8217;ve looked at those ones, and they look promising. But the little tent poles they use concern me. I&#8217;m just not sure they can hold up to a 60 lb fish. I made a pretty decent one for Robby a few years back, but after a long night of catching flatheads we put on top of the pontoon to dry out and forgot about it until half way back to the dock.  I do like how that one collapses. 
If I&#8217;m not mistaken, the bait bag is only for keeping bait alive in. It&#8217;s made of mesh to keep bait in the water while fishing. You&#8217;d still have to have something to transport them in.


----------



## Flathead King 06

M.Magis said:


> If I&#8217;m not mistaken, the bait bag is only for keeping bait alive in. It&#8217;s made of mesh to keep bait in the water while fishing. You&#8217;d still have to have something to transport them in.


Right, but still would feel foolish pulling a duffle bag from the water to get a piece of bait each time... also could possibly make for a sort of "drift sock" if too big, even though it's made of mesh.


----------



## LeeWoolery

The 15 gallon Lindy Bait Tamer folds flat and is 25" long for storage:










I just loaded the weigh sack with a 40 pound workout vest, a 22 lb.carpenter's weight and 22 pounds of sinkers, attached weigh bar to digital scale, lifted it off the ground and showed a little over 84.2 pounds.

No signs of weakness, whatsoever, so I'm sure it would hold up an Ohio state record flathead or 100 pound Ohio River blue.

Also...made me feel good...I can still curl 80 pounds. That scale goes to 132 pounds so I need to up the workouts by summer so I can lift that weigh sling off the ground for an accurate measurement.


----------



## rustyfish

Nothing bad can be said about trying to do what is best for the fish you catch but as far as conservation not really sure I get the keep sac. I think it adds risk to the catfish instead of keeping it safe. Increases stress, if you put a fish in something like that all of its energy will go to finding a way out of it. If left unattended people or animals my mess with it too. Entanglement could be an issue. These bags originate in Europe and are frowned upon by some for the use on whales catfish. They are widely use for carp but the physical features and behavioral differences of a catfish can present problems in these bags.

I dont agree with keeping fish for hours to take a picture and fully believe it is best to let the fish swim away to what it views as a safe spot as soon as possible. I might be wrong just tossing that out there. It might be whats best for the fish or it might just be what someone wants to sell so they tell you its what is best, hard to tell.


----------



## Catproinnovations

Well you would first have to consistently catch nice flatheads to have anything worth tying up not just being a one trophy wonder know it all in a year get real dude 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Did he shoot your dog or something?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations

I read this thread a lot and don't say much on it but the two of you guys hijack and attack other people's posts all the time with ignorant crap about ohhh I wouldn't do that I'm better than that and telling people you wanna put money on fishing against them cause you got upset about something they said over a comment you made against them! Just sick and tired of reading your twos liberal sided run your mouth type posts 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery

I didn't shoot anybody's dog either.

I thought I was just sharing some pictures of new fishing gear I was going to be using in 2013.

I always like to try out new products that make fishing a little easier and share them with my catfish brethren.

I think everybody's kinda' helpful on this forum and there's nothing wrong with listening to the other side's viewpoint.

I sure didn't see anything offensive in this thread.


----------



## rustyfish

Thank you Lee, as I state I am all for what you are doing. I didn't realize by say things like; might, maybe, could and I don't know if I'm right, would come off as I'm better than you and I know everything your wrong.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery

rustyfish said:


> Thank you Lee, as I state I am all for what you are doing. I didn't realize by say things like; might, maybe, could and I don't know if I'm right, would come off as I'm better than you and I know everything your wrong.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Rustyfish:

I took no offense at all...I didn't see anything wrong with what you wrote and sure didn't see it as putting anybody down.

Hey...we're all just trying to catch catfish...the bigger the better.


----------



## Catproinnovations

Sorry rusty your an innocent bystander on this one got ya a lil peppered my bad


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish

Thank you, no hard feelings

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06

This is the 3rd or 4th post I have read this morning where someone's temper seems to get the best of them. Come on guys, why nit pick and complain about other people's ways of doing things. As long as it is not illegal, yea we may not all agree but there is nothing wrong in "keeping" fish until a good time to take picutres. As long as your intent is to release the fish unharmed, should no body have any objections to that. TO each their own, but it's almost depressing to get on here anymore and see everyone getting pissy because someone stepped on their toes about something.

Everyone needs to take a deep breath and look at the extended forecast. We should all be feeling a little better after tomorrow, see ya on the water!


----------



## LeeWoolery

Flathead King:

I know what you mean.

When the weather gets nice and everybody's out catching fish, things may change but I am not gonna' bother posting anything more on this website with all the attitudes you have to deal with.

I have my group of fishing buddies and we all get along just fine.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

Well after all of this & that is anyone catchin any cats yet ? I seen on the northeast reports that " catfishWZRD " caught some dog gone nice channels down at Atwood . So if that lake is producing how bout any other lakes ? & happy Easter to all !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

rustyfish said:


> Did he shoot your dog or something?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i found that to be one of the funniest things ive read on here today.


----------

